# G4 et Disque Dur Ultra ATA/66



## MiVal (5 Février 2000)

Toutes les configurations des modèles PowerMac G4 intègrent maintenant un disque dur à la norme Ultra ATA/66. Pour ceux qui manipule des fichiers de grande taille (son, vidéo, etc.), qu'elles sont vos expériences quant à la fluidité de la lecture en temps réel ? Le débit réel, et non théorique ? Pour une post-production semi-professionnelle, la norme Ultra ATA/66 se montre-elle à la hauteur ? Où mieux vaut-il regarder vers les nouveaux standards à la norme SCSI ? Plusieurs prétendent que les disques durs à la nouvelle norme FireWire ne sont pas encore à maturité. Que penser de tout celà ???

------------------


----------



## fred (5 Février 2000)

Pour le moment les Ultra-ATA représentent le meilleur qualité prix. Si on veut la puissance maximum sans se préoccuper des coûts c'est la norme SCSI dans sa toute dernière version qui tient le ponpon.
Côté FIREWIRE, il s'agit en fait de disque IDE/EIDE couplés à une interface IEEE1394. Idem d'ailleurs pour les "très lents" disques USB.
Un exemple? La vidéo numérique (DV) a besoin d'une bonne passante beaucoup moins importante que la vidéo analogique: 3.6MB/S. Dès lors un simple disque IDE de 5400 T/min suffit pour la numérisation. On trouve un disque de 36GB pour moins de 13000FB!
Ce qui fait plus de 2heures de vidéo numérique à l'aise. (216MB la minute de DV).
Essayez de battre ce rapport qualité/prix en scsi...
Quand mes finances augmenteront voici je que ferai:
1/ achat du plus petit drive FireWire possible
2/ achat d'un drive IDE 5400 T/min de 36GB
3/ remplacement du disque interne au boitier Firewire par le disque 36GB.
Sur Macnn, ils ont fait un échange en interne du disque de l'iMac par ce fameux disque 36GB et cela fonctionne très bien.


----------



## MiVal (6 Février 2000)

5400 tours minutes pour de l'acquisition DV, çà passe juste, mais çà passe. Pour une lecture de fichier numérique en temps réel il est préférable d'utiliser un disque tournant au minimum à 7200 tours/minutes.


----------

